

Firebase Adds PhoneGap Integration - anant
http://phonegap.com/blog/2013/04/16/firebase-phonegap-integration/

======
kumar303
Is this dark magic? :) How does it do oauth without a domain? If you build an
apk for Android how does the authentication step grant your app an oauth
token?

Does it use a shared firebase server to grant access? If so, how is that
secure between unrelated firebase apps?

I tried the demo but it didn't work when running file://.../index.html. The
login buttons did nothing.

~~~
kumar303
I guess it would use a provided intermediate server like the one Facebook
offers: [https://developers.facebook.com/docs/howtos/login/login-
for-...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/howtos/login/login-for-desktop/)

------
taskstrike
couldn't this be done in the first place already?

I thought firebase supported html5 a long time ago.

Is it the websocket part that couldn't be ported to Phonegap?

~~~
robertdimarco
While Firebase largely worked in PhoneGap prior to the latest releases, there
were a few outstanding bugs specific to PhoneGap deployments that required
special handling or attention, though websockets were not directly affected.
As a sample, we had some previous errors around long-polling and creating
iframes (used as a fallback when websockets fail) in PhoneGap, and most
notably Firebase Simple Login was entirely unsupported in PhoneGap
applications until this latest release.

